

Microsoft's Acquisition Success Rate - someotheridiot
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsofts-15-biggest-acquisitions-so-far-2011-5?op=1

======
foobarbazetc
Ah, Business Insider.

The Daily Mail of tech news.

